# 1988 Suzuki 40 NO SPARK



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey guys! I've been away for awhile working on my new boat and truck. Im almost finished with my boat and I started on the motor. Well I cleaned the carb and tried to fire it up, it turned over great, good compression but wouldnt crank. So i started going over everything and discovered i had no spark. I pulled the flywheel and cleaned up everything. Still nothing so I'm am stuck, i dont want to just start replacing everything until i find the problem so if i could narrow it down with yalls help i would greatly appriciate it.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Check kill switch first, fuse second, start in gear lockout third.
Then get the OEM shop manual, a volt/ohm meter and follow the instructions.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

I checked the kill switch and everything is fine there. Where is the fuse located at?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://store.brownspoint.com/dt40/fig016-408698.asp


parts #6 and 7


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

How do I check the coil? How fast do you think that 40 will push a 14ft fiberglass center console? It weighs about 600-800lbs


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Get the Suzuki OEM shop manual, a volt/ohm meter and follow the instructions.
That's the best answer you are going to get, especially if you plan on keeping that antique.
40 hp pushing 1200 lbs of load (boat, engine, gear, passengers, fuel) will go fast enough
to pound your kidneys to a pulp running in a chop.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

My 25 yammie had a cylinder with no spark after checking everything I could think of I started stretching the wires and it turned out one of the connectors was bad. I hope your fix is as easy


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I started stretching the wires and it turned out one of the connectors was bad.


That's why I recommend a volt/ohm meter. Works great for checking circuit continuity.
Also checks the resistance in a wire, alerting you to hidden corrosion before it becomes a major problem.


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

I started messing with the motor again today and i checked the fuse and it was fine. so i tried to turn it over again and checked spark... Nothing... so i pulled the ignition coil to check for a part number or something and the only thing on it was " mitsubishi electric 6510" i tried googling it and nothing so i dont even know how much to expect the repair to be. I would like to have a newer 40 but money is a major factor. If anyone wants to trade my suzuki a 1999 mercury 25 long shaft and maybe a little cash for a newer 40hp id be the happiest person in the world and i might even name the boat after you. haha


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You already checked so it doesn't matter, but if the fuse was bad it wouldn't turn over, not turn over and no spark. 

Disconnect the main wiring harness plug and use a remote starter, to see if the key switch is bad, Wait is this a remote or tiller?

Does this motor have 1 coil or 2?


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its got one coil, and I don't know what to do. I'm so lost


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Its a remote steer


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

You now have a choice to make.
Take it to a mechanic, or learn how to fix it yourself.
Either way it'll cost money, the question is: How much?


----------



## MrMoser223 (Aug 25, 2009)

Well id really like to fix it myself i guess i just need to be steered in the right direction. What do i do next replace the coil?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nope, you spend money on the proper tools (volt/ohm meter)
and get the Suzuki factory shop manual for your specific outboard.
In it you'll find complete instructions, pictures, step by step
walking you through the entire process. You can't do the job right
without the proper information at your fingertips.

Not Seloc, not Chilton, not Clymers....get the Suzuki factory manual!

or you can try looking in here...

http://boatinfo.no/lib/suzuki/manuals/suzuki_1988-2003.html#/0


----------



## redmahta (Sep 19, 2012)

I've got a 1999 Suzuki DF 40. What is that you were offering in trade? Please feel free to contact me at 727-514-8075, or by email at [email protected] We may be able to come to an agreement.


----------

